# Iphone 5s recovering text messages.



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Forgive me if this has been asked before, but is there a way to recover text messages from an Iphone 5s? I'm asking for a friend. He doesn't want to go behind her back and do it; he wants her to do it for him. She's going to tell him that it can't be done. He wants to know if there's a way. 

It's positive my friend's wife is in an emotional affair with her ex. My friend is demanding the text messages she deleted. If she doesn't willingly do it, he's saying he's done. Is it possible? They have Itunes on the phones AND their laptop. I think I read somewhere that it helps to have Itunes.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

And I have been hitting him with a ton of knowledge from this very forum. I feel like I have been helping him a lot. I fear he's very beta. I feel she doesn't respect him. She has gaslighted him. She has rugswept. She has blameshifted. She has done the deleting of messages. She even let her ex stay on their couch... for like three or four days. Texts were exchanged as late as 1:49 A.M. I'm pretty sure my friend has reason to be concerned.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

If you want I can guide you on how to recover deleted texts from iPhones and maybe even recover any deleted messages from apps like Kik messenger.
You'll need access to an iTunes backup that got saved to a computer she plugged the phone into and used itunes with, or physical access to her phone that you can plug into your computer and run a program to manually scan and recover the messages.
Here's the gist of how it's done I can get into more detail or help you out more if I'm not making much sense for you to follow along.
To check if there's an iTunes backup made on her computer (or your's if you share one or she has ever plugged her phone into it and used itunes) Go to start and type in "Run". In the dialog box type this in without quotations "%appdata%" That should open a explorer window inside of "C:\Users\USERNAME_HERE\AppData\Roaming\" look for a folder called Apple Computer.
Goto that folder and you should see a folder called "MobileSync". This is the jackpot. Inside there should be a folder called Backup look in that one and if it has any more folders with arbitrary names like "a8c894b764567100e087dc92789+1510f245ba2-20150112-002721" then there is indeed a iTunes backup that was made.
Next is the easiest part really really simple. Goto google and search for "PhoneRescue" it's a program by some place called iMobie and it's a noob friendly what I like to call iPhone forensic tool.
Download and install this program and then it'll ask you to either plug-in an apple device (which you can do if you have her phone) or click Recover from an iTunes backup.
Select which-ever option you're going to use and it will give you another screen showing all the different types of media/files/content it will scan for. Make sure they're all selected or you can pick which ones you want to look for individually, then click the big "Scan now" button.
Give it a few minutes if you have a slow computer or if there is alot of content on the phone. After it's done you will be able to double click on one of the categories (App Photos, Messages, Pictures) etc.. and it will display what was recovered.
You can then click a toggle button in the results pane and select that you only want to see deleted files or files that existed.
Now if she is using the Kik messenger app you will be able to see if she has sent or received any pictures by looking through the App Photos category on Phone Rescue and then going into either the "Chat" or it might be called "Kik" folder.
Sadly Phone Rescue doesn't have the capability to let you manually view the contents of the phone's drive which is needed if you want to find any kik messages that were deleted/sent.
This is where the next step comes in. Look back on google and download this program called "iBackup Viewer" by iMac Tools.
Download and install it, then open the program it will be the same process as with Phone Rescue, plug-in a device or use a iTunes backup.
In the iBackup Viewer after double clicking the backup name it'll give you options/categories to look at. Click on the Applications one.
Find the Kik messenger app which should be called Kik.app "com.Kik.chat" double click it and the right side will show the files that app uses. Look through the list for a file called "Documents/kik.sqlite" Select it and on the top right of the program is a little graphic label called "Actions" click that and click Save selected file. Dump it on your desktop, now here is the last process you have to do to view the chat history.
Now goto google and search for SQLite browser. The first result is the one you should get. Install it and open it up. All you have to do is click and drag the kik.sqlite file off your desktop into the SQLite browser application. It'll load right on up.
Click the tab that says "Browser data" and right under the tab text is a label and a drop down menu saying "Table:" click on that and select "ZKIKMESSAGE"
This will give you all the chat history saved in the kik.sqlite file, it's not fool proof to see all the chat as sometimes the app gets reset. But it should still show you messages that you wouldn't be able to see if you were to open the app on the phone or sign in from another device.
You might not want to snoop again but I think you deserve having some form of evidence of anything going on if that's the case, so you atleast have some leverage if a divorce happens and it wants to end badly.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

eric1 said:


> If you want I can guide you on how to recover deleted texts from iPhones and maybe even recover any deleted messages from apps like Kik messenger.
> You'll need access to an iTunes backup that got saved to a computer she plugged the phone into and used itunes with, or physical access to her phone that you can plug into your computer and run a program to manually scan and recover the messages.
> Here's the gist of how it's done I can get into more detail or help you out more if I'm not making much sense for you to follow along.
> To check if there's an iTunes backup made on her computer (or your's if you share one or she has ever plugged her phone into it and used itunes) Go to start and type in "Run". In the dialog box type this in without quotations "%appdata%" That should open a explorer window inside of "C:\Users\USERNAME_HERE\AppData\Roaming\" look for a folder called Apple Computer.
> ...




Good deal. I'll forward this to him.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

stevehowefan said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked before, but is there a way to recover text messages from an Iphone 5s? I'm asking for a friend. He doesn't want to go behind her back and do it; he wants her to do it for him. She's going to tell him that it can't be done. *He wants to know if there's a way. *
> 
> It's positive my friend's wife is in an emotional affair with her ex. My friend is demanding the text messages she deleted. If she doesn't willingly do it, he's saying he's done. Is it possible? They have Itunes on the phones AND their laptop. I think I read somewhere that it helps to have Itunes.


Yep.

In addition to the somewhat cumbersome methodology described by eric1 above, there are several software tools available that can assist w/ data recovery. Wondershare Dr. Fone and iPhone Backup Extractor (get the Pro edition) are two examples. Both can access backups stored either locally or in iCloud.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Yep.
> 
> In addition to the somewhat cumbersome methodology described by eric1 above, there are several software tools available that can assist w/ data recovery. Wondershare Dr. Fone and iPhone Backup Extractor (get the Pro edition) are two examples. Both can access backups stored either locally or in iCloud.


Excellent. I will forward those three things to him, too.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

My dude is taking all the wrong paths in this, though. I told him, essentially, he needed to stop being so beta, get himself into shape, and remain calm. He's calling and texting frequently, which in turn makes women not attracted to you. It makes you look needy. And I feel that. He has a reason to feel that way. I had to learn the hard way how not to act towards my ex-fiance. I also told him about VARs, which he seems adamant that he wants HER to come clean with what's been going on.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

stevehowefan said:


> My dude is taking all the wrong paths in this, though. I told him, essentially, he needed to stop being so beta, get himself into shape, and remain calm. He's calling and texting frequently, which in turn makes women not attracted to you. It makes you look needy. And I feel that. He has a reason to feel that way. I had to learn the hard way how not to act towards my ex-fiance. I also told him about VARs, which he seems adamant that he wants HER to come clean with what's been going on.


Uhhh... no. That's just not going to happen.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

stevehowefan said:


> I also told him about VARs, which he seems adamant that he wants HER to come clean with what's been going on.


Cheating and lying are like sh!t and stink- when you have one, you also have the other. Don't bet on her coming clean.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you turned him on to this website?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Be a really good friend and buy him mmslp or let him borrow your copy.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I think my friend's wife is about to hit him with a divorce.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

stevehowefan said:


> I think my friend's wife is about to hit him with a divorce.


Whoops!

Was he planning on doing it first?

No worry, it doesn't really matter who files first, except the one who files does seem to have a little bit more control over the court schedule and timeframe. The lawyer who files love to showboat.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> Whoops!
> 
> Was he planning on doing it first?
> 
> No worry, it doesn't really matter who files first, except the one who files does seem to have a little bit more control over the court schedule and timeframe. The lawyer who files love to showboat.


I suggested to him that he had two choices: He can stay in the marriage, knowing that an EA took place, and set parameters, or he could be ready to divorce her and start over anew. I told him he needed to work on him, regardless. It's pretty much the script here when infidelity takes place. The old marriage is dead. He alluded to wanting to stay in the marriage but also wanting to divorce. He wouldn't stop calling her at her out-of-town conference. He texted constantly. That drives women away.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

stevehowefan said:


> I suggested to him that he had two choices: He can stay in the marriage, knowing that an EA took place, and set parameters, or he could be ready to divorce her and start over anew. I told him he needed to work on him, regardless. It's pretty much the script here when infidelity takes place. The old marriage is dead. He alluded to wanting to stay in the marriage but also wanting to divorce. He wouldn't stop calling her at *her out-of-town conference*. He texted constantly. That drives women away.


Hmm. Wondering if the EA just became a PA.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Hmm. Wondering if the EA just became a PA.


The inferences were there that it was PA before the conference. I don't think it went PA at the conference because he did set some parameters, and she broke them immediately by calling and texting her ex, who by the way, slept on the couch at my buddy's house for like three nights while helping my buddy's wife. After she broke the parameters, he drove to where she was at the conference.The other guy and my buddy's wife are ex-spouses. My buddy works offshore.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Also, I work offshore and my wife and her friend (my friend's wife) opened a snoball stand. He spent three nights on the couch at my friend's house because he was helping sunup to sundown with the stand. I like the dude in question, too. He's straight. I just hope it didn't go physical, but one could do the math on that, though.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

stevehowefan said:


> The inferences were there that it was PA before the conference. I don't think it went PA at the conference because he did set some parameters, and she broke them immediately by calling and texting her ex, who by the way, slept on the couch at my buddy's house for like three nights while helping my buddy's wife. After she broke the parameters, he drove to where she was at the conference.The other guy and my buddy's wife are ex-spouses. My buddy works offshore.





stevehowefan said:


> Also, I work offshore and my wife and her friend (my friend's wife) opened a snoball stand. He spent three nights on the couch at my friend's house because he was helping sunup to sundown with the stand. I like the dude in question, too. He's straight. I just hope it didn't go physical, but one could do the math on that, though.


F*ck parameters. Your friend should just divorce... _especially_ if they don't have any children.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> F*ck parameters. Your friend should just divorce... _especially_ if they don't have any children.


That's exactly what I told him. She's seven months pregnant with their child. She has three with the other guy. I gave him good, solid advice and he runs back to her, apologizing, saying that he's sorry. He's sorry because he was listening to my advice. He's been going about this the wrong way. It's beta. Beta written all over it.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My not be his dough in the oven.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Divinely Favored said:


> My not be his dough in the oven.


Exactly.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Steve my man, I don't think your buddy's gonna have to worry about it much longer. She's probably going to hand him his walking papers soon. He needs to start looking at her ex as his husband-in-law.
Just out of curiosity, how much weight do you and he put on "I don't think it went PA at the conference because he did set some parameters"? Think about it. They are at a conference, out of town and out of sight. I can almost hear them now, "F his parameters, lets do it."


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> Steve my man, I don't think your buddy's gonna have to worry about it much longer. She's probably going to hand him his walking papers soon. *He needs to start looking at her ex as his husband-in-law.*
> Just out of curiosity, how much weight do you and he put on "I don't think it went PA at the conference because he did set some parameters"? Think about it. They are at a conference, out of town and out of sight. I can almost hear them now, "F his parameters, lets do it."


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> Steve my man, I don't think your buddy's gonna have to worry about it much longer. She's probably going to hand him his walking papers soon. He needs to start looking at her ex as his husband-in-law.
> Just out of curiosity, how much weight do you and he put on "I don't think it went PA at the conference because he did set some parameters"? Think about it. They are at a conference, out of town and out of sight. I can almost hear them now, "F his parameters, lets do it."


Well, I don't know for sure it didn't. But in my mind, it doesn't make sense because he is already gone for two weeks out of the month. Literally in the Gulf of Mexico. She has all the opportunity in the world in those two weeks. The ex even slept on the couch several nights. But to answer your question, I don't know. I do know that my buddy is trying to "talk" her into understanding his concern. And who would've guessed that she isn't listening? Who would've guessed she has broken the no contact clause?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

How can you go no contact if you have kids with an ex? I must have missed something. 

Your friend is in a long distance relationship. Prognosis/worse than poor.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Did she cheat on the first husband (now ex, living on the couch) to be with your friend? Or was she already divorced when they met?

If the former, then prognosis is less than poor. It's downright bleak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Honestly, I think what your friend is doing will lead straight to divorce.........the desired outcome in this situation. I recommend sitting back with a coke and popcorn, a towel and a shoulder to cry on.

I can't remember if he only had step kids but if he has any kids with her, he should go to dadsdivorce.com.

BTW, I can't believe he threw you under the bus. Did you see that coming?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Does he suspect her because she deleted her texts. When did the ex sleep on the couch? While he was offshore?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Chaparral said:


> Does he suspect her because she deleted her texts. When did the ex sleep on the couch? While he was offshore?


Let's be real here...

He wasn't on the couch.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Let's be real here...
> 
> He wasn't on the couch.


I'm not clear on this. He could have been on the couch if Steve was home at the time. If Steve wasn't home .................

In any event his wife is pregnant and he's going about this like a loser.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> Honestly, I think what your friend is doing will lead straight to divorce.........the desired outcome in this situation. I recommend sitting back with a coke and popcorn, a towel and a shoulder to cry on.
> 
> I can't remember if he only had step kids but if he has any kids with her, he should go to dadsdivorce.com.
> 
> BTW, I can't believe he threw you under the bus. Did you see that coming?



Oh yeah, I figured it would happen. I even told him not to because he would lose any leverage he had if he started divulging our conversation. I know his personality type. He's not very strong-willed


Chaparral said:


> Does he suspect her because she deleted her texts. When did the ex sleep on the couch? While he was offshore?



Yes, he slept on the couch while my buddy was offshore. He suspects her of cheating in the past, too. The allowing the ex to sleep on the couch, the deleted messages, the many calls to and from, and stuff like that leads him to believe it. And honestly, who wouldn't think that? The ball's in his court, and he won't listen to any advice on the matter.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Bless his heart, he's in for a rough ride. I'm surprised he hasn't cut you out of the picture. Get him the mmslp book, maybe he will see the light.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> I'm not clear on this. He could have been on the couch if Steve was home at the time. If Steve wasn't home .................
> 
> In any event his wife is pregnant and he's going about this like a loser.


I told him to man up, up his sex rank, lay the law down, or just plain all out leave. I can all but guarantee you he threatened divorce, she called his bluff (which hurt his feelings even further because "she just doesn't care"), and then he blamed me lol. 


I told my wife that if that were her allowing that to happen, I'd be gone before she could text him that I was leaving. This is definitely an EA. She cried on her ex's proverbial shoulder. My wife wouldn't have a choice of me or him. She could have him. I'm in excellent shape, physically. And you hear people say that and they have a little fat here and there. I have a natural fitness show body. I have a good personality. I won't tolerate that crap. My buddy, on the other hand, is not obese but not in great shape. He's very beta. He's allowing himself to be a doormat. he doesn't have a lot of confidence. He wants to talk about things too much. In my mind, there's nothing to talk about. An EA happened. If he actually went through with divorce, his wife wouldn't care. That's no way to live life, you know?


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> Bless his heart, he's in for a rough ride. I'm surprised he hasn't cut you out of the picture. Get him the mmslp book, maybe he will see the light.


I checked up on him after we talked. We talked for like two hours. I am work right now (offshore). He told me the next morning that he was sorry for involving me. He didn't mean to drag me into it. And I could tell that, in a way, he was trying to "distance" himself from me. When this is all over, he will look back and realize he did this all wrong and I was trying to help him. I literally told his wife, word for word, that if this was me in his position, I would divorce her. She wanted my honesty, and I gave it to her. 


I have been in his shoes before, with an ex-fiance. I was just as beta as he. And guess what? We aren't together, obviously. My ex lost respect in me. I tried to "ask" and "talk" her into being with me and not leaving me. I questioned. I cried. I've grown since then. He will too, I hope.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

stevehowefan said:


> I told him to man up, up his sex rank, lay the law down, or just plain all out leave. I can all but guarantee you he threatened divorce, she called his bluff (which hurt his feelings even further because "she just doesn't care"), and then he blamed me lol.
> 
> 
> I told my wife that if that were her allowing that to happen, I'd be gone before she could text him that I was leaving. This is definitely an EA. She cried on her ex's proverbial shoulder. My wife wouldn't have a choice of me or him. She could have him. I'm in excellent shape, physically. And you hear people say that and they have a little fat here and there. I have a natural fitness show body. I have a good personality. I won't tolerate that crap. My buddy, on the other hand, is not obese but not in great shape. He's very beta. He's allowing himself to be a doormat. he doesn't have a lot of confidence. He wants to talk about things too much. In my mind, there's nothing to talk about. An EA happened. *If he actually went through with divorce, his wife wouldn't care.* That's no way to live life, you know?


IOW, the kid that she's currently carrying isn't his.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> IOW, the kid that she's currently carrying isn't his.


I wonder if that would be a blessing or a curse at this point? It would be his first. Would be.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

stevehowefan said:


> I wonder if that would be a blessing or a curse at this point? It would be his first. Would be.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

stevehowefan said:


> I wonder if that would be a blessing or a curse at this point? It would be his first. Would be.


I wonder if this has occurred to him yet?  He may be repressing this thought. Advise him not to sign a birth certificate until he gets a paternity test. At least that puts a bug in his ear.

So his wife actually asked you what your opinion was? How did she react to that?


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> I wonder if this has occurred to him yet? He may be repressing this thought. Advise him not to sign a birth certificate until he gets a paternity test. At least that puts a bug in his ear.
> 
> So his wife actually asked you what your opinion was? How did she react to that?


I will put a bug in his ear, but I doubt he will listen. Well, I started to give her my opinion on it because she was telling me about their relationship. When I started to say what I would do, she interrupted and said "be honest." So I was. She didn't have much of a negative reaction. It was like she knew that was what needed to be done. She says she regrets allowing it all to happen. I think she may be a cake-eater...


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

The ex slept on the couch?...

"Couch" must be the OM's pet name for his WS. 

They use to be married. They had 3 kids together. He may have not been the one to file for D, but he was cheating on her, so he was the one that left her. Not the other way around. If he'd never have cheated/left her, they'd still probably be married.

This not only has been PA for some time now, I give the chance that the OM is the actual father(sperm doner) at about %50.

He should get a paternity test before he signs the birth certificate.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> The ex slept on the coach?...
> 
> "Coach" must be the OM's pet name for his WS.
> 
> ...


Yep, the ex did, in fact, cheat on her. Apparently he did some pretty bad stuff. He is on medicine now and appears to be "better." In my mind, she sees the ex as "dangerous," in a good way. She sees her current husband as a provider. Classic situation with the typical result, I fear.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

stevehowefan said:


> Yes, he slept on the couch while my buddy was offshore.


Definition of a damn fool. A guy that's ok with the wife's ex sleeping in his house.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I also forgot to mention that a few days later, the ex comes to the place where he has been helping build things with the kids. My buddy was there, too. Nothing out of the ordinary was said, but before the meeting, just a few days before, my buddy and he got into a spat. Lots of big talk was had, but in the end... nothing happened. Cooler heads prevailed or just beta tendencies? I would've at least let him know not to do it again, ask him why he felt it necessary to sleep on my couch, and get some answers... from him. I have done so in the past with the ex-fiance. She would call the other guy on the phone all the time, calling him baby. I wanted to know why he thought that was ok. Seems like everyone who talks junk would at least back it up.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Heck Steve, maybe your buddy feels its not that bad having the ex husband warming up his bed while he's off shore. He may think that's better than having a bunch of strange dogs digging under his fence when he's out of in the Gulf.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

ThePheonix said:


> Definition of a damn fool. A guy that's ok with the wife's ex sleeping in his house.


:iagree::iagree:

But, you are too polite. My definition could not be posted here for a man that lets that happen.


----------

